# 9mm purchase help!



## mudcat12 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've searched the forums and found loads of useful information, however, I need a little help from those more knowledgeable than I in deciding which 9mm to purchase. 

I've been back and forth to the range over the past month test-firing 9mm semiauto's. I've narrowed my choices to the following 4.

They are all generally in the same price range (within $75 of each other, 3 being new and one being used in VG condition making it price comparable to the others).

I've listed them in order as to my favorite to least favorite. I'm hesitant to buying a used vs new even if it's the one I prefer.

Any help is welcome and I thank you all in advance for your opinions.

SigSauer 226R 9mm (used, includes 3 mags)
Springfield XD 4" 9mm
S&W M&P 4.5" 9mm
Ruger SR9 4.14"


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

They are all good guns
if i were you Id get the one I like best.

RCG


----------



## mudcat12 (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree with you, but my dilemma is the one I like best is the Sig, but I'm not familiar with purchasing used guns.

I don't want to buy the cheap gun just because it's cheap. I'll pay a bit more for the better one.

My problem is I like them all almost equally. I'm not experienced enough to know the detailed things that more experienced shooters could help me with. That's why Im here.


----------



## MikePapa1 (Sep 7, 2010)

All are fine guns, but it would be very hard to go wrong with a used Sig. Make sure that it functions and if it does, it should last forever.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

A used Sig is normally a good gun and a 226 is a 800 dollar gun new maybe more. the R means it is railed. The M&P is a very nice gun, The XD is one I don't know much about but hear it is good and a bunch of them have been sold. The SR9 is a very reliable and good shooter.

A Sig 226 for 400ish bucks in good working order is a good deal!

RCG


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Not knowing your age, I would think about it this way. If it was me, the Sig would be a gun I'd call a keeper. One that you would have for a long time if not the rest of your life. I have a Beretta 92 that is part of my family and will no doubt pass on to my kid. There is a reason the Sig is at the top of your list. It is no doubt the overall quality and feel of a better weapon that appeals to you. I personally don't like to buy used semi autos cause "you never know where they've been!" and I like a warranty when I get a new one. The Springfield XD has been made since 2001 and was Springfield's attempt to break into the law enforcement market. It is a proven design with Springfield claiming over 2,000 law enforcement agencies as clients. The only thing I don't care for is the grip safety like on the 1911. Just a personal thing. It was also the NRA's Handgun of the Year in 2009. So...since I buy new, and this is your first pick of new guns, I'd get one! The only difference for me is that I would get a .45CP, just so I don't have to go get one later! :mrgreen:
My opinion then is to either save up and order a Sig exactly how you want it, there are many options. I know the money thing is always a factor, but how much is "happiness" for decades worth? $400 bucks? One thing I have learned in over 50 years of shooting is that when you compromise on handguns to save a dollar, that gun oftentimes ends up being sold or traded whence the gun bug bites again. Good luck! 
Eli


----------



## mudcat12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you for that.

My choice with the Sig was so that my wife can also shoot. It, IMO, had the lowest recoil of the bunch......and I can pick it up for $500

The more I read about it, the more people rave about it as well

I think the Sig is going to be the one. I just needed a little help making up my mind. Thanks again.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

mudcat12 said:


> My choice with the Sig was so that my wife can also shoot. It, IMO, had the lowest recoil of the bunch......and I can pick it up for $500
> 
> The more I read about it, the more people rave about it as well
> 
> I think the Sig is going to be the one. I just needed a little help making up my mind. Thanks again.


Hey that's great, enjoy your new gun, like I said, Sigs tend to be keepers!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

mudcat12 said:


> . . . I think the Sig is going to be the one. I just needed a little help making up my mind. Thanks again.


I don't have a Sig. Probably will never have one.

But, the concept of get the gun you really want and "keep it for a lifetime" is the right one.
My first gun was a single-shot .410. At age eight, a gift from my Father. In 1950.
My first semi-auto was a Beretta 92, bought in 1992. It's still "good to go", right here within reach.

All you need to do is have the Sig "taken down for cleaning" , and look at it closely, especially the rifling.
I think Sig itself is selling used ones exchanged with police forces that upgraded.
If it all looks good with just normal "wear polishing", and the barrel is "bright", you're good to go.

Every gun I've ever been given, bought or inherited is right here in my house. 
Someday in the not so distant future my son is going to be a lucky guy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Every gun I've ever been given, bought or inherited is right here in my house.
> Someday in the not so distant future my son is going to be a lucky guy. :mrgreen:


I feel the same, although I've had to let a few go, to purchase an upgrade, for strictly economic reasons. For the last decade or so, though, I don't buy anything that I don't intend to pass on to somebody.

I've handled a lot of those police surplus Sigs, at gun shows, but have never bought one because they always seemed a bit too high for the condition they were in. I know that police guns typically have a lot of holster wear, but not that much to the working parts...because there are so many policeman that don't practice any more than is necessary. But still, the finish was always what turned me off, especially with a $500 plus price tag.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

They are all good guns.

imho

But the Sig Sauer P226 is a class all by it's self. :mrgreen:

A VERY high quality gun :smt082

imho

:smt1099


----------

